# from the garden



## Jimmypop (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2018)

Dude, if you're serious, you're growing taters in a transitional Paleo site! That's a significant archaelogical site, no joke.  I see Daltons and Hardaways, Hardapalmers, and at least one Paleo point. That looks like a page  in the report on the original dig at the Hardaway Site in NC.


----------



## Jimmypop (Jun 7, 2018)

what do you mean, if i'm serious. I picked them up , one by one from garden plots on our property.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 7, 2018)

NCH, what would they date to?


----------



## Duff (Jun 7, 2018)

Are you kidding??? Wow!!!


----------



## Jimmypop (Jun 7, 2018)

here are a few more


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jun 7, 2018)

What am I missing here??


----------



## bear claw (Jun 7, 2018)

I dont see nothing


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm not seeing anything either...


----------



## EAB1911 (Jun 7, 2018)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 7, 2018)

I don't see anything....no pic....just a little square and a report box


----------



## gabowman (Jun 7, 2018)

same here


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 7, 2018)

Looked on an iPad and a Samsung phone..... No pics on either device


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 8, 2018)

The pics were there originally. 

Jimmypop, I meant no offense. What I meant is that is probably the best group collection of old, rare point types I've ever seen posted on here, almost too good to be true! If those came from one place, you are definitely sitting  on a significant archaeological gold mine. 

Most of those points date back to the Paleo and Transitional Paleo eras, and most folks will hunt points all their lives and never find a single one like those. I saw what looked like a Quad, a couple more possible Paleo bases, Daltons, Hardaways, Hardapalmers, and such. Amazing collection! I'd love to walk around in your garden!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 8, 2018)

The pics were there originally.

Jimmypop, I meant no offense. What I meant is that is probably the best group collection of old, rare point types I've ever seen posted on here, almost too good to be true! If those came from one place, you are definitely sitting  on a significant archaeological gold mine. Almost any one of those points would be the centerpiece of most folks' collections, and you've got a whole frame of them!

Most of those points date back to the Paleo and Transitional Paleo eras, and most folks will hunt points all their lives and never find a single one like those. I saw what looked like a Quad, a couple more possible Paleo bases, Daltons, Hardaways, Hardapalmers, and such.  Amazing collection! I'd love to walk around in your garden!


----------



## Jimmypop (Jun 8, 2018)

no offence taken...i'm new at this and evidently not very good at posting plcs.  when i get better i,ll post more. all my stuff came from our own small property and found by myself over a period of 40+ years. mostly paleo and early archaic i believe.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 8, 2018)

Try re-posting those pics. Those are definitely something that the folks here will enjoy seeing!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2018)

Must have posted the pics from a third party sharing site.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 8, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Try re-posting those pics. Those are definitely something that the folks here will enjoy seeing!


Just click the "insert pic" or "attach files" button and browse for your pics.


----------



## Jimmypop (Jun 8, 2018)

i will when my daughter comes by. i think(not sure) that i have 4 clovis, 1 redstone. all very small and broken.


----------



## Duff (Jun 8, 2018)

Looking very forward to the pics!!!


----------



## Jimmypop (Jun 8, 2018)

We are sending more pics back.  Let me know if they don't go through. Will try to re-attach the first two, also.  More to come, I hope.....


----------



## Jimmypop (Jun 8, 2018)

a few more


----------



## PHImech (Jun 8, 2018)

2 Showed up with the jpg last numbers of 256 and 803. Like NCHillbilly said, you are awfully lucky. Some archaeologist would probably LOVE to do a research dig on your property. It might be a nuisance, but it would also be very interesting to see what they found and could tell you about whether there were remains of an old camp or such.  Great stuff, thx for the pictures, looking forward to the others!


----------



## PHImech (Jun 8, 2018)

While I was typing, 7 more pictures showed up. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Jimmypop (Jun 8, 2018)

close-ups of what I think are 4 clovis and one redstone....or not.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jun 8, 2018)

Congrats on some awesome finds. I knew someone that had found several Clovis points, but I've never been lucky enough to find one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 8, 2018)

Very nice stuff!


----------



## Forest Grump (Jun 9, 2018)

Please don’t ever let a tiller or a disc into that garden. You have a truly spectacular spot to prospect. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jimmypop (Jun 9, 2018)

i'll bear that in mind. i usually use a kubota.


----------



## Jimmypop (Jun 9, 2018)

you're welcome...my pleasure


----------



## Jimmypop (Jun 9, 2018)

found these some time ago...weird looking, crooked. must have been made by a left mastereyed indian. one is unifaced. the other bifaced.


----------



## Sixes (Jun 10, 2018)

The last 2 are probably some type of hafted knives.

How big an area are you finding these? I'd build me a sifter and dig up the whole garden and I would definitely NOT invite any archeologists nor even tell them where you found points.

They have plenty of "spots" that will never be anything but off limits to normal folks and will never be explored


----------



## Jimmypop (Jun 10, 2018)

a few small garden plots scattered over an area maybe 440 yds x 500 yds. no one hunts there but me...and i don't hunt anywhere else.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 11, 2018)

very very nice !  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Duff (Jun 11, 2018)

Sixes said:


> The last 2 are probably some type of hafted knives.
> 
> How big an area are you finding these? I'd build me a sifter and dig up the whole garden and I would definitely NOT invite any archeologists nor even tell them where you found points.
> 
> They have plenty of "spots" that will never be anything but off limits to normal folks and will never be explored


This^^^

I’d dig that sucker up!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 11, 2018)

Worlldbeater said:


> This^^^^  Do not tell anyone about the location of your sight. As a young naive student at UGA in the 70s I took some good finds including  a broken scull to some archeologist there to get more info on them.  Being naive I did not get a reciept for them.  When I went back to get them they said no, and that commomers like me had no business taking artifacts and that only profession people like them should have access to finds like them.  Hard lesson learned.


And now they're sitting in a dusty cardboard box somewhere in a basement for eternity.


----------



## Worlldbeater (Jun 11, 2018)

you are right about that I think


----------

